# How many bait hive do you set?



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

The honest answers to both questions is the highly technical it depends and it depends.

I have three boxes that I have modified for mounting in trees and usually have an extra box or two that just sits around in the main yard or someone's place that is interested in catching a swarm. How many I retain as swarms depends on if a customer specifically wants a swarm, if I decide to use them as donor resources, how large the swarm is and the apiary numbers (I'm trying to limit the hives in the main yard). I usually keep larger swarms intact and give the queen a change to prove/disprove herself, the later smaller swarms are frequently combined to get a critical mass capable of building up for overwinter. If I need donor resources and the "dud pool" is low, the swarms are more than happy to contribute.


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

One at or near each of my apiaries and one in my garden ... because I like to watch the scouts over several days accumulate before a swarm arrives. What I try and avoid is giving the scouts a choice at any one site. One bait hive and not alternative boxes with suitable holes ... don't confuse them.


----------



## VaJim (Apr 10, 2010)

fatshark said:


> One at or near each of my apiaries and one in my garden ... because I like to watch the scouts over several days accumulate before a swarm arrives. What I try and avoid is giving the scouts a choice at any one site. One bait hive and not alternative boxes with suitable holes ... don't confuse them.


I'm thinking of setting out 2 traps (10 frame deep/old wax) ground level, about 10' apart. One with LGO and the other with SC. ......or would it be a better idea to bait one box, catch a swarm and the bait the other?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

What are you trying to do? Catch swarms or try to not let your bees you already have get away?
Cheers
gww


----------



## VaJim (Apr 10, 2010)

gww said:


> What are you trying to do? Catch swarms or try to not let your bees you already have get away?
> Cheers
> gww


I lost the 2 hives I had so now I have none. Just trying to get back to where I was.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I have 16 traps out and catch two swarms a year so far. Your boxes were lived in and that may help. My view is get as many out as you can. I pick on relitives to let me put one on them and ask them to watch for bees so I don't waste gas checking them. I would put more traps out if I had more relitives or friends.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You put out as many traps as there are known apiaries owned by other beekeepers surrounding you! Get a roster of member addresses from your local beekeeping club and go to work!


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

This will be my 4th year swarm trapping. I put out 3 the first year, 10 or so the second year, and 15 or so last year. I am going to reduce it to 7 this year in spots where I have caught multiple swarms. I have gotten more than enough from those spots to reduce down.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> I have gotten more than enough from those spots to reduce down.


 Amen to that, once you find a hot spot it can provide 2-3 swarms each year. One thing I don't do is put my bait hives where they are in completion with each other, just something I avoid. My hottest spots tend to be trees that stand apart from the rest with an open branch structure.

the problem with bait hives and swarms in general is they can become like eating potato chips or get to feeling like a dog chasing cars, you just can't help yourself and not sure what you're going to do with it when you catch another one. Oy vey, such a problem to have.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

VaJim said:


> I'm thinking of setting out 2 traps (10 frame deep/old wax) ground level, about 10' apart. One with LGO and the other with SC.


If you do do this, please report back to us, let us know if one was more successful than the other.


----------



## pastorjimk (Jul 2, 2017)

So far I have two out and one left to hang. Then, I plan to build a few more and hand those out to friends who want to help me grow my apiary. (I think they have an agenda though) Of the two already hanging one of them is seeing some activity per my kids who have ridden by it and seen some scout activity. It is still cold in South East Missouri so I am surprised. I may go check myself tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Too early for us to have swarms Pastor, we still need to get through the dangerous time for overwintering. Dwindling hive stores and very minimal natural stores available. You may see bees around your boxes but swarms in our area are more in the Apr timeframe. Maples and henbit blooming will signal the beginning of the spring build up.


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

Last year I put out 22 traps at one site, and caught 18 swarms.
I also caught about another 10 swarms that moved into empty boxes in my back yard


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Put as many out as you can. 

Few years ago had one move into a deadout.

Last year I bought swarm commander after prime swarm season. Had three locations. 

Home had two traps on top of a 10' high shed. Tons of activity with one baited with swarm commander, the other with LGO. Swarm commander trap had WAY more activity than LGO.

Put a trap on a buddies wood shed roof. Had lots of activity but no swarm. Used SC.

At work put one on top of a flat roof 14' high. Lots of activity. Used SC. Got a way late season swarm. It just died though. Didn't have time to build for winter in Wisconsin. 

I would say if ya can, spend the $ for a spray bottle of the Swarm Commander.

Talk about fun for me and Co workers checking out the trap at work every day!!!! That was awesome ! (Especially when a swarm moved in)

This spring I want to get at least 10 traps out. Different friends wood shed roofs, deer hunting tree stands left in the woods, a nursing home my buddy is head of maintenance at (he says the residences will have a ball watching it in one of their flower gardens), and my hunting shacks several hours away where buddies can check them.

I have wooden ware I built to build up with, but don't wanna spend the money to buy more bees. SC is cheep if you only get one wax building ready to kick ass swarm is my thought.

I am finishing building 7 deep 10 frame boxes with bottom boards, inner covers, and outer covers I will use for traps when I run out of used equipment. 

I tack the bottom board to the bottom of the box with wire staples (next size bigger) for easy moving. Easy to have bottom board fixed to box, ratchet strap to hold cover on if I get one. I don't wanna do hanging in trees cause I think too much time setting up and taking down. ?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

redbarn
I put some traps in deer stands and such but found it was very auckward. Lot of people do not want screws in their trees but in places where it doesn't matter, I now just build a frame of a platform where I can just slide the box on it. I have not had issues with wind blowing the boxes off and if I catch a swarm, I can carry another box and when I take the swarm just replace the box with a new one.

I spent last year lowering all my boxes to where I can reach them with two feet standing on the ground and so all my traps are about head high. It makes them easier to check and retrieve and replace.

Some people use what is called a french cleat where the put a board on the tree and a board on the trap where it locks in when you slide it on the board on the tree. I did not want to do this cause I am using hive equiptment and it is nicer to have no extra screw holes in my boxes. So with the platforms, it is like setting it on top of a shed rather then hanging it somewhere.

Just an ideal thrown out if you think it might help.
Good luck
gww


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I’ve got at least 20to put out. I know of 4-5 bee trees and some in houses. So my odds are pretty good. I use SC. I’m not buying any bees this year.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I’ve got at least 20 to put out. I know of 4-5 bee trees and some in houses. So my odds are pretty good. I use SC. I’m not buying any bees this year.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

"I spent last year lowering all my boxes to where I can reach them with two feet standing on the ground and so all my traps are about head high. It makes them easier to check and retrieve and replace."

I been preaching this for years.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

I will start putting out traps this week, around 15 or 20 traps, caught swarms last year at 20' and some at 6', The one at 20' was right above our bee scape, so this year I am going to try to putting a homemade pollen feeder near a couple of my traps to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

i made 4 swarm traps this weekend. Im a third year beekeeper newb now and have yet to catch a swarm. Ive put out nuc boxes in the past but this year i have made purpose built 40L swarm traps with old brood comb and SC. Hoping for some success...i have two properties, one 6 acres and one 14 acres. 
There is a 30+ hive apiary about 2.5 miles from my 6 acre place and i have seen a ton of honey bees in the hedgerows at the 14 acre place although we havent owned it long enough for me to know where the local apiaries are.

Hoping for some luck this year...we will see.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Aran,
Sounds like a recipe for success. In fact, with an apiary close, I’d be surprised if you didn’t lure swarms. If you could get some traps about a half mile from that apiary I’m sure you’ll trap some. My traps are about a quarter mile from Tanksbees and Odfrank’s apiaries and I land many of theirs every year.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I have a total of 14 traps. 7 regular 40L double deep 6 frame nuc style and 7 of the double flower pot style. I started placing traps last weekend and should finish getting them all out next weekend. My girls are building rapidly thanks in part to early feeding and in part to the unseasonably warm Feb. I expect that feral bees will be swarming a month early this year and I want to be ready. Will also be setting up bait hives in the beeyard. Pretty much anything not being used will get some old comb and a shot of SC. So how many traps are enough? I don't know. Kinda like asking how much ammo is enough.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

Charlie B said:


> Aran,
> Sounds like a recipe for success. In fact, with an apiary close, I’d be surprised if you didn’t lure swarms. If you could get some traps about a half mile from that apiary I’m sure you’ll trap some. My traps are about a quarter mile from Tanksbees and Odfrank’s apiaries and I land many of theirs every year.


thanks mate! Im just not sure how early to put them out. Im in upstate NY ( rochester and skaneateles). Still fairly cold up here for a few weeks yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>from Charlie B "My traps are about a quarter mile from Tanksbees and Odfrank’s apiaries and I land many of theirs every year."
Charlie truly has a marketable talent here! He "knows" from where a swarm has come. Who else can do that? Unbelievable! 
I should probably speak with his wife about what action we should take, as the onset of dementia seems the likely cause of these fantasies.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

aran said:


> thanks mate! Im just not sure how early to put them out. Im in upstate NY ( rochester and skaneateles). Still fairly cold up here for a few weeks yet. Any thoughts?


You’ll have to forgive my good friend Odfrank. As you can see, he’s still a little sore from me winning the 2016 Swarm Trap Championships by catching one of his swarms.

As far as when to put your traps out, I would ask someone who keeps bees there. BUT DONT ASK THE OWNER OF THE APIARY CLOSE TO YOU! :no:


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

For those in northern states such as Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsylvania, New York, when do you hang out your swarm traps? Do you let them hang out throughout the summer months?


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I start putting mine out the middle of April. Caught my first one on may 7 last year. So two weeks for them to find it must of worked last year. I’m in western pa north of Pittsburgh


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Charlie B said:


> BUT DONT ASK THE OWNER OF THE APIARY CLOSE TO YOU! :no:


:thumbsup:


----------



## snicklesnoots (Mar 26, 2017)

Set out 30 swarm traps last year caught 64 swarms in locations not near other beekeepers


----------



## pastorjimk (Jul 2, 2017)

How do people use the swarms they catch? Replace hive losses? Put in a nuc box or 10 frame?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

pastorjimk said:


> How do people use the swarms they catch? Replace hive losses? Put in a nuc box or 10 frame?


All the swarms I trap are used to replace hive losses each year. The size of the box you put them in depends on the size of the swarm. I’ve trapped huge swarms that would not even fit in an eight frame deep. I have no idea why they select undersized boxes to move into but they do it often. That’s why I try to use 10 frame deeps as traps.


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

snicklesnoots, that is an impressive track record! Might you share with us what conditions you look for that determines a good set location for your trap? Thank you!


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

snicklesnoots said:


> Set out 30 swarm traps last year caught 64 swarms in locations not near other beekeepers


What type of time frame were the catches spread out over?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

snicklesnoots said:


> Set out 30 swarm traps last year caught 64 swarms in locations not near other beekeepers


As someone who is seriously jealous of those numbers, I might jokingly ask how many of those 64 were from your own apiary (not near OTHER beekeepers).


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I'd like to ask the size of the swarms caught. Do you think by the size that they were initial swarms 3+ lbs., or were they after swarms that might be in the 1-2 lb. range.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

pastorjimk said:


> How do people use the swarms they catch? Replace hive losses? Put in a nuc box or 10 frame?


I lost 19 hive to the hurricane and it's aftermath of no fall flow and I use all those empties for bait boxes, both 5 and 10 frame boxes. I have 5 new swarms so far this spring. I must agree with fatsharks on this-- one of my bee yards is my own back yard and I had 3 bait hives lined up in a row about 2 feet apart. About a week ago there were a ton of scouts hanging our for 2 days, and then nothing. I moved boxes away from each other but so far no new swarms to my back yard. I have 3 other yards that got the new swarms. I typically get on average 8 swarms per swarm season.


----------

